# Thermostat leak :(



## scratchyratface (Mar 16, 2017)

Hey guys, I've got a 2015 S Line with 64,000 kms which has developed a coolant leak. Had it booked into Audi today as I've had this problem before and they replaced the water pump (standard issue) but today it turns out that the thermostat is leaking and needs to be replaced. Big job apparently and it's cost me $2100 inc labour. I could have had it moved to an independent mechanic but because it had been in before for the coolant light coming on I thought it was related. So that's the water pump (done under warranty) and the thermostat (no warranty left) that has been done.
Audi also advised there is a recall for the MMI, some sort of update has been provided. I don't have any further details on that yet.
Anyone else had the thermostat replaced or heard about an MMI recall?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

2100 bucks for thermostat replacement seems a bit crazy to me... OEM thermostat price is below 100 $, means remaining 2000 just for labour??

regarding MMI, no idea if a FW update has been released


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I think I've got a coolant leak too

Couple of weeks ago I got the warning (checked and it was almost at the bottom of the bottle) so bought some G13 and topped it up to the max line. Now its just above the minimum line.




























Apparently a common issue


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow that sounds like a crazy price for such a small part. I had my water pump replaced a few weeks ago under warranty. I was quite annoyed actually as it had been into Audi for an inspection service not too long ago and they never spotted/mentioned it! An independent local garage actually spotted it during an oil change...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, just realized that _scratchyratface_ was referring to Australian and not US dollar, however 675£ still too exaggerated for thermostat replacement, isn't so? :?:


----------



## scratchyratface (Mar 16, 2017)

Yeah, sorry that is AUD but still - I was also surprised by it. 2 year warranty on the new bits they are installing and they needed the car for an extra day to get it done. If I could be arsed then I'd have moved it to my independent mechanic who did the last service but all the parts were in stock at Audi. I had to top up the coolant 4 times in just over the space of a week so I knew something was amiss.
Now it's out of warranty then it'll probably be the last visit to the dealer that I do.


----------



## Magpie10 (Oct 22, 2015)

During my warranty period I brought a small loss of coolant to the attention of my Audi Dealer. Both times they pressure checked it and said it was ok.
At my last service (post warranty) I pointed out a slight reduction in coolant level. This time the pressure test indicated a small leak which they traced to the thermostat. Given my previous queries they replaced the thermostat for no charge. All good I thought.
I am just about to have another drop in level checked. My suspicion is the pump. Frankly, I don't know why BOTH thermost and pump were replaced at the same repair. Both parts are suspect.


----------



## scratchyratface (Mar 16, 2017)

The water pump seems to be a common failure in these engines, the part has been revised multiple times. I hadn't come across too many people mentioning the thermostat failing or leaking  Hopefully picking the car up today and that'll be the end of any coolant issues! Just wait for the next part to fail, hopefully not the transmission as Audi reckon the bit of weeping from that is perfectly normal.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

I had it too. Replaced the pump & thermostat housing under warranty and had no problems since then.


----------

